# Stop TTIP



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2014)

Leute, wacht auf, sonst sind wir verraten und verkauft:

https://www.campact.de/ttip-ebi/ebi-appell/5-minuten-info/
https://www.campact.de/ttip-ebi/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transatlantisches_Freihandelsabkommen

Wehrt euch:

https://www.campact.de/Stop-TTIP-EBI

Sagt es jedem weiter!!! Sensibilisiert eure Umwelt!!!

Ich jedenfalls habe keinen Bock, mich als Konsument meistbietend an die Amis verkaufen zu lassen,
um für viel Kohle deren Dreck bis zum Herzinfarkt/Nierenschaden/Dachschaden/... zu konsumieren!!!

In diesem Sinne - Frohe Weihnacht! Ralle


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2014)

Tja, unsere Freunde von jenseits des Atalntiks versuchen es halt immer und immer wieder.

Blöd nur, dass es zumindest in Deutschland hin und wieder noch mündige Bürger gibt.
So hat Monsanto (weltgrößter Saatgut-Lieferant) null Erfolg mit dem Versuch seinen Gentechnik-Dreck in Deutschland zu verkaufen.

Ähnlich muss es bei den anderen Dingen auch laufen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## joergel (26 Dezember 2014)

Wird es jetzt im Technikforum politisch?

Finde ich gut dann können wir ja noch weitere Diskussionen z.B. zum Thema :



MH17 – Spuren führen nach Kiew 
Ukraine und die EU 
Ausländerkriminalität – ein deutsches Tabuthema 
Pegida – Dresden und Restdeutschland 
Globale Erwärmung – Nur ein Mythos 

eröffnen? 

Das wird bestimmt spannend und hochhergehen!


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2014)

@joergel:

Pegida haben wir schon

Ein wenig Diskussion jenseits des Jobs schadet nicht


----------



## UniMog (26 Dezember 2014)

joergel schrieb:


> Wird es jetzt im Technikforum politisch?
> 
> Finde ich gut dann können wir ja noch weitere Diskussionen z.B. zum Thema :
> 
> ...



zu 1. Sehr trauriges Thema :-(
zu 2. Nicht in den nächsten 10-15 Jahren und Nato auch nicht 
zu 3. Verdammt hoch wird nur gerne von Presse und Medien verschwiegen und die mit deutschem Pass fallen aus der Statistik 
zu 4. Haben wir schon 
zu 5. Gut weil irgend etwas muß uns ja auf natürliche Weise dezimieren in den nächsten Jahren


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2014)

Hi,
@Blockmove, gehe mal zu einem Düngemittelgroßhandel Deines geringsten Mißtrauens. Und dann rede mal mit den Leuten die da arbeiten. Du ahnst nicht wieweit da Monsanto da auch schon die sogenannten Biobauern im Sack hat:roll:.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (26 Dezember 2014)

@Mario

allein schon wegen der Machenschaften von Monsanto ist es gut gegen TTIP zu sein.
Wenn man sich anschaut wie dieser Konzern weltweit agiert, dann kommt einem das das kalte Grauen.
Vorallem sieht man hier sehr deutlich, wie sich ein amerikanischer Konzern "Freihandel" vorstellt.

In Brüssel wird natürlich besonders heftig Lobby-Arbeit betrieben
http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachric...el-wie-monsanto-heimlich-die-eu-unterwandert/ 

Aber wenigstens bekommt der Konzern aus Frankreich und Deutschalnd heftig Gegenwind.
Irgendwo hab ich mal ein Statement von denen gelesen, dass diese beiden Länder weltweit der schwierigste Markt für sie sind.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (26 Dezember 2014)

Hi,
ich nochmal, ja, aber es regt sich schon leichter Widerstand, noch genügt das überhaupt nicht, und mein letzter Beitrag sollte schon andeuten wie perfide die Methoden mittlerweile schon geworden sind.
Der Dreck wird dann auch noch als Bio verscherbelt, wer dagegen ist wird entweder als jemand mit keiner Ahnung, Nazi oder Linker abgestempelt oder halt als Putinversteher. Das funktioniert momentan noch ganz gut. TTIP ist das vorläufige Sahnehäubchen des ganzen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich nochmal, ja, aber es regt sich schon leichter Widerstand, noch genügt das überhaupt nicht, und mein letzter Beitrag sollte schon andeuten wie perfide die Methoden mittlerweile schon geworden sind.
> Der Dreck wird dann auch noch als Bio verscherbelt, wer dagegen ist wird entweder als jemand mit keiner Ahnung, Nazi oder Linker abgestempelt oder halt als Putinversteher. Das funktioniert momentan noch ganz gut. TTIP ist das vorläufige Sahnehäubchen des ganzen.
> 
> ...



das ist es ja auch was mich so aufregt...... Wer nicht mit dem Strom schwimmt wird systematisch fertig gemacht. 

Aber er die meisten erkennen das einfach nicht


----------



## Blockmove (27 Dezember 2014)

Die Globalisierungsgegner von Attac stellt niemand in die rechte Ecke.
Wenn man sich gezielt für Ausgrenzung ausspricht, dann ist die Gefahr eben groß in die rechte Ecke gestellt zu werden.
Bei TTip gibt es genügend Argumente wie Verbraucherschutz und Sicherung des Mittelstands oder Arbeitnehmerinteressen.


----------



## bike (27 Dezember 2014)

@Ralle: denkst du gegen soviel Geld macht in Deutschlanf irgend jemand etwas?

Ein Gedanke dazu einmal von mir:
Wann wurde das Letztemal in Westdeutschland demonstriert? Nicht 100 Leute, sondern so richtig wie 1987 gegen die Volkszählung?
Oder in Leipzig 1988 gegen die bekannten Einschränkungen damals?

Viele sind gegen PEGIDA, doch da gehen die Menschen auf die Strasse. Warum?

Wer geht denn auf die Strasse und demonstriert? Sind wir nicht inzwischen alle zu satt?
Wenn eine Partei, die das "S" in ihrem Namen führt und eine Doktrie  vertritt, die selbst der FDP zu kapitalistisch ist, was können wir  erwarten?
 Wirkt die "gute" Ernährung mit nahrungsmitteln aus den USA so wie bei dem Vorstzenden dieser "Volkspartei"?

btw sollte es nicht heißen: gegen TTIP?

Schön für "Verhandler" ist, dass man jetzt über die Besetzung der Krim  und deren Akzeptanz oder ISIS spricht und abgestimmt über TTIP wird im August, wenn alle im  Urlaub sind zumindest im entsprechenden Modus sind.
Es war ja schon so mit dem Freihandelsabkommen mit Kanada dieses Jahr.


bike


----------



## mariob (27 Dezember 2014)

Öhm,
@Blockmove, du weißt aber schon das ATTAC vom Finanzamt der Status der Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt worden ist? Das ganze ging eine Zeitlang voer wenigen Monaten durch die Blogs - kein Wort dazu in unseren Qualitätsmedien.
Und ich ziele nicht auf das Thema Pegida, das ist mir egal, deswegen brachte ich auch den Putinversteher - die Art eine enstehende Protestbewegung zu, sagen wir mal, unterdrücken, kann vielschichtig sein. Siehe oben.

Edit:
Auch wenn ich nicht immer Deiner Meinung bin, danke bike.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (28 Dezember 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> Öhm,
> @Blockmove, du weißt aber schon das ATTAC vom Finanzamt der Status der Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt worden ist? Das ganze ging eine Zeitlang voer wenigen Monaten durch die Blogs - kein Wort dazu in unseren Qualitätsmedien.



Mario in diesem Fall ist deine Aussage schlichtweg falsch.
Ich habs im Spiegel gelesen und wenn du Google bemühst, dann siehst du, dass es in nahezu überall veröffentlicht wurde.
https://www.google.de/search?q=attac+gemeinnützigkeit

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (28 Dezember 2014)

Ist die Aussage von Mario wirklich falsch?
Oder wird es offizell nur immer wieder anders verpackt? 

Ist es nicht seltsam, dass solche Vereine nach deren Gründung ein Eigenleben entwickeln?
 Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob es ATTAC oder WWF oder andere Vereine sind.
Wer weiß denn wirklich was z.B. Greenpeace macht?
Die haben nach Schätzungen ein Milliarden Budget.
Mit all dem Geld und der Unterstützung weltweit, was wird damit gemacht und wer entscheidet? 
Das kann so und so niemand mehr überblicken oder gar kontrollieren.

Über unsere Medien kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Doch ich bin froh, dass es noch? so eine Qualität gibt, die relativ unabhängig ist.
Wenn ich mir das in der USA anschaue, bin ich froh dass es DW auch dort gibt.


bike


----------



## mariob (29 Dezember 2014)

Hi,
und danke für das Feedback Blockmove, ich hatte das nicht ganz so intensiv verfolgt und da ich in solchen Publikationen wie Spiegel etc. wenig gegenlese (mir kommt bei diesem Mist was da manchmal verzapft wird einfach nur die Galle hoch und das tue ich mir nicht mehr an) ist das wohl meiner Aufmerksamkeit entglitten.
Ich denke aber das der eigentliche Kern meines letzten Postings ansonsten korrekt rübergekommen ist.
Und mal grundsätzlich, ein Forum ist eben auch deswegen gut, da man durch den Austausch auch wichtige Korrekturen erfährt . Nur das das hier ein Technikforum ist und ansonsten politische Inhalte wenig diskutiert werden.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2014)

Ich kann bike nur zustimmen mit seiner Ansicht über die dt. Medien.
Im Prinzip haben wir hier schon vergleichsweise gute Medien.
Dass manche Medien manchen Parteien näher stehen, war schon immer in Deutschalnd so.
Aber dafür hat man als "mündiger" Bürger ja auch heute umso mehr Möglichkeiten sich in alle Richtungen zu informieren.
Nur tun muss man es eben ... 
Und hier hat sich halt - vielleicht auch angesichts der vergleichsweise wenigen Probleme der letzten Jahre - eine gewisse Denkfaulheit breitgemacht.

Dass Vereine, Bürgeriniziativen oder Organisationen mit zunehmender Größe und Bekanntheit immer träger werden und sich immer weiterweg von ihrem Ursprung entfernen, ist wohl menschlich.
Paradebeispiel ist hier z.B. der ADAC 

ATTAC habe ich ehrlich gesagt irgendwie aus den Augen verloren.
Angesichts von TTIP wären ein paar klassische ATTAC-Aktionen wie bei den Weltwirtschaftsgipfeln schön.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (27 Januar 2015)

Schon Frontal21 im ZDF angeschaut?
Da werden Dokumente und Meinungen gezeigt.
Damit das nicht kommt,  brauchen wir jeden Tag eine PEGIDA Demonstration.
Scheiß auf den Namen der Demonstration, doch man muss etwas tun.

Ich habe von Herrn Uhl gehört, dass er wieder klagen will.
Wenn der Geld braucht, dann werde ich auch zu einer Spendenaktion aufrufen.


bike


----------



## bike (2 Februar 2015)

Wer weitere Informationen zu ISDS sucht:
http://www.greenpeace.org/austria/d...n-zu-Investor-State-Dispute-Settlement-ISDS-/

Da wird mir mein Kaffee sauer (geht das sonst noch?)


bike


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2015)

Dazu kommt noch, dass das die Masse weder interessiert noch dass sie es wirklich versteht. (Nicht nur wegen Dummheit  ,  sondern auch wegen der doch komplizierten Materie) Daher wäre das eigentlich ein Paradebeispiel für eine funktionierende Demokratie, in der die gewählten Volksvertreter auch die Interessen ihrer Wähler vertreten. Wenn ich den plötzlichen Meinungswandel eines Herrn Gabriel ansehe, der als Wirtschaftsminister auf einmal voll auf TTIP steht und es für absolut unverzichtbar hält, dann frage ich mich, wie der Herr zu dieser Meinung kommt ... Für mich persönlich ist das mal so der letzte Test zum Thema Demokratie, jeder darf sich ja sein eigenes Bild davon machen.


----------



## bike (2 Februar 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn ich den plötzlichen Meinungswandel eines Herrn Gabriel ansehe, der als Wirtschaftsminister auf einmal voll auf TTIP steht und es für absolut unverzichtbar hält, dann frage ich mich, wie der Herr zu dieser Meinung kommt ... .



Also ich verstehe es. 
Herr Schröder hat ausgesorgt, der übergewichtigte Engel noch? nicht.
Und in Amiland fällt er in bezug auf seiner Figur nicht auf. 
Es ist leider so: offensichtlich ist jeder käuflich, es nur eine Frage des Preises.

Mal sehen was noch kommt.

Eine Demo mit dem Namen: WmTumdD (weg mit TTIP und mehr direkte Demokratie) wäre doch mal was. 


bike


----------



## Ralle (3 Februar 2015)

*Update*


Hallo,
vergangene Woche wurde ein bislang *geheimes Papier der EU-Kommission veröffentlicht.* Es offenbart: TTIP soll einen lang gehegten Traum von Lobbyisten wahr machen. Sie sollen das verbriefte Recht bekommen, mit an Gesetzen zu schreiben. Schon heute verhandeln Kommission und US-Regierung über den Vorschlag zur *„Regulatorischen Kooperation“*. In diesem kurzen Video erfahren Sie, was das für uns Bürger/innen bedeutet:
Hier klicken und Video ansehen...



Schon lange versuchen die großen Industrieverbände beiderseits des Atlantiks – Business Europe und American Chamber of Commerce – *die Regeln für unser Leben* nach ihrem Geschmack zu formen. Demokratie ist da hinderlich. Aber jetzt scheinen sie einen Weg gefunden zu haben: TTIP. Ein völkerrechtlicher Vertrag zwischen den USA und der EU, der mehr Gewicht bekommen könnte als Verfassung und Grundrechtecharta.
Laut dem Vorschlag sollen EU-Gesetze künftig zunächst von Konzernen und US-Regierung geprüft werden. Was schädlich für den Handel erscheint, *was den Interessen der Konzerne zuwider läuft*, verschwindet so womöglich in der Schublade, bevor gewählte Abgeordnete und Regierungen davon auch nur erfahren. Wie das funktioniert, zeigt ein Video, das Campact zusammen mit Lobbycontrol, dem Corporate Europe Observatory und weiteren Bündnispartnern finanziert hat:
*Klicken Sie hier und schauen Sie das Video an...*
*Der Widerstand gegen das Abkommen ist gewaltig*, kaum noch jemand glaubt daran, dass TTIP während der Amtszeit von US-Präsident Barack Obama abgeschlossen wird. Allerdings könnten US-Konzerne über ihre Niederlassungen in Kanada das schon fertig verhandelte Abkommen CETA nutzen. Deshalb müssen wir jetzt verhindern, dass CETA ratifiziert wird.
Bereits* 1,3 Millionen Menschen* haben daher die selbstorganisierte Europäische Bürgerinitiative gegen TTIP und CETA unterzeichnet. Während heute in Brüssel die achte TTIP-Verhandlungsrunde – wie üblich – hinter verschlossenen Türen tagt, macht die Zivilgesellschaft draußen mobil. Vertreter/innen von 180 Organisationen aus Europa und den USA kommen zum bisher größten Strategietreffen, um sich auszutauschen und die Kampagne weiter zu planen. 
Am Mittwoch werden sie ausschwärmen und Europa-Abgeordnete in ihren Büros aufsuchen. Ihre Mission: *Den Abgeordneten die Sorgen von uns Bürger/innen in Bezug auf TTIP vor Augen führen.* Gleichzeitig wird eine Protestaktion vor dem Kommissionsgebäude Bilder für die Medien bieten. Je mehr Menschen von den Plänen der EU-Kommission erfahren, desto geringer stehen die Chancen, dass Konzerne Zugriff auf unsere Demokratien erhalten. 
*Bitte helfen auch Sie mit:* Sehen Sie sich das Video an – und verbreiten Sie es gerne im Internet.
Jetzt Video ansehen...
Mit herzlichen Grüßen
Ihre Maritta Strasser, Campaignerin 
PS: *Hat Ihnen das Video gefallen?* Dann empfehlen Sie es mit wenigen Klicks ganz einfach Ihren Freund/innen und Bekannten:
Hier klicken und Video weiterempfehlen...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Februar 2015)

Das Chlorhühnchen im Logo finde ich völlig deplatziert, denn dieses wird mit Absicht so oft erwähnt um TTIP zu verharmlosen.
Der Bürger denkt sich doch, ach diese Hühnchen esse ich einfach nicht und fertig, ist doch alles halb so schlimm. Die richtigen kriminellen Machenschaften sind gerade nicht das Chlorhühnchen, sondern das Aushebeln von demokratischen Grundprinzipien, bzw. dem Rest der davon überhaupt noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## bike (3 Februar 2015)

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn vattenfall wegen dem Abschalten der Atomkraftwerke die 3,4 Milliarden €, die von dem "Gremium aus Unabhängigen (bezahlten Betrügern)" dem Unternehmen zugesprochen werden,   bezahlt bekommt.
Mit diesem Geld könnte auch etwas sinnvolles finanziert werden.

Doch wie erklärt man das?
Denn  das ist schwer zu beschreiben ist, wie soll man es verstehen?
Nicht jeder nimmt sich die Zeit und informiert sich.

Mal nachdenken, wie diese Aktionen benannt werden können und nein, es muss nicht in Dresden losgehen.


bike


----------



## Ralle (3 Februar 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Chlorhühnchen im Logo finde ich völlig deplatziert, denn dieses wird mit Absicht so oft erwähnt um TTIP zu verharmlosen.
> Der Bürger denkt sich doch, ach diese Hühnchen esse ich einfach nicht und fertig, ist doch alles halb so schlimm. Die richtigen kriminellen Machenschaften sind gerade nicht das Chlorhühnchen, sondern das Aushebeln von demokratischen Grundprinzipien, bzw. dem Rest der davon überhaupt noch vorhanden ist.



Denke mal, das ist das Einzige, was den heutigen Durchschnittsbürger überhaupt auffällt und ihn intellektuell nicht überfordert in Zeiten, in denen noch immer Geiz vor Allem steht!


----------



## bike (3 Februar 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Denke mal, das ist das Einzige, was den heutigen Durchschnittsbürger überhaupt auffällt und ihn intellektuell nicht überfordert in Zeiten, in denen noch immer Geiz vor Allem steht!



Du hast ja Recht.
Daher wird es Zeit wieder auf die Strassen zu gehen. 
Wann ist wieder Montag? 


bike


----------



## bike (5 Februar 2015)

Wer gestern schon geschlafen hat, mal etwas zum ansehen:

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Zapp/...hen/Video?documentId=26299684&bcastId=3714742

Wohin sich dieses "Abkommen" so entwickelt. 

Haben wir wieder einen Krieg verloren, dass uns alles aufgedrückt wird und wir nicht endscheiden dürfen?


bike


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2015)

Gestern wurde in der Sendung "Kultur" bei 3Sat ein zusätzlicher  neuer? Fakt bekannt.
Das Urheberrecht wird denen der Konzerne in usa angepasst. Kultur wird in Kommertz umgewandelt.
Unser Erzengel hat inzwischen den Schein von Eingabe bekommen, doch noch reicht es nicht.

Warum in Gottesnamen werden die Scheißprotokolle, über die schon verhandelt wurde, nicht veröffentlicht?
Ich verstecke meinen Mist in "know how schutz" oder in unendlichem langem sinnlosem Programmcode.

Am Himmel ist aber inzwischen ein Silberstreifen zu sehen. Die Zustimmung zu diesem sinn- und nutzlosen Vorhaben schwindet.


bike


----------



## mariob (26 Februar 2015)

Hi,
vielleicht nicht ganz ontopic zu TTIP selbst, aber die Grundlage dafür sind entsprechende Strukturen. Ein schöner Einblick hier: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/eurokrise-die-troika-macht-ohne-kontrolle/11406286.html

Was ich denke schreibe ich hier lieber nicht
Mario


----------



## vollmi (26 Februar 2015)

Gelöscht da falsch gepostet


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielleicht nicht ganz ontopic zu TTIP selbst, aber die Grundlage dafür sind entsprechende Strukturen. Ein schöner Einblick hier: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/eurokrise-die-troika-macht-ohne-kontrolle/11406286.html
> 
> Was ich denke schreibe ich hier lieber nicht
> Mario



Mir hat ein Bewohner aus Griechenland gesagt:
Wenn die neue Regierung wirklich etwas ändern will, so wie Korruption und Steuerhinterziehung, müssen die Hälfte der Beamten entsorgt werden.
Denn die sind Bestandteil des Systems.
Also hat die Troika nicht ganz unrecht.

Zu TTIP:
http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/news...abkommen-so-erbittert-gestritten-2175614.html

Ich dachte der Erzengel bekommt endlich eine Erleuchtung. Aber der darf ja nix sagen, sonst bekommt er keine Greencard und  sein Job in USA mit ein paar Millionen im Jahr ist hinfällig.

Mal sehen ob die Demonstrationen, wenn es wärmer wird größer werden.
Ich bin dabei.


bike


----------



## MSB (26 Februar 2015)

@Bike
Bezüglich deiner Meinung über Demos:
Darf ich dich ab jetzt den weltweit einzigartigen 
Zitronenfaltenden Zitronenfalter nennen?


----------



## bike (26 Februar 2015)

Warum das denn?
Ich glaube nicht jeden Mist, daher falte ich auch keine Zitronen.
Oder habe ich etwas falsch geschrieben?

Du darfst mich gern bike nennen.
So kennt man mich.

Gerade gehört:
Zitat von Christoph Süß, bayrischer Rundfunk:
Definition von Demokratie:
Vor TTIP ging die Macht vom Volke aus, nach TTIP geht dem Volk die Macht aus.


bike


----------



## bike (2 März 2015)

Gestern gab es wieder eine sinnvolle Ergänzung im Fernsehen unter Tagesschau24 zu dem Vorteil von TTIP:
Die Eu Kommision hat zugegeben, dass der Zuwachs nur 0,049% des Handelsvolumen theoretisch betragen KANN.

Aber es werden auch die Daseinsvorsorge( Wasserversorgung, Elektrik, Gesundheitswesen usw.) und auch die Arbeitszeiten freigegeben.
Arbeiten zu Tarifen wie in Amiland, keine Gewerkschaften und Fürsorgepflicht der Arbeitgeber im Atlantik versenkt.
Also ganz einfach: Mindestlohn und Krankenkasse und -häuser weg und wichtig: sauberes Wasser oder Strom nur gegen viel Geld.
Denn all dieses wird "freigegeben" und kann vor den Schiedsgerichten eingeklagt werden.

Wenn dieses Abkommen verabschiedet wird, muss das Grundgesetz geändert werden.
Und der Erzengel ist so eingeschränkt mit seinem Wissen, dass er im Fernsehen sagt: 
Das ist alles falsch. 
Warum aber bekommt niemand, der sich auskennt, die Unterlagen zu Gesicht?

Eine erfolgreiche Blaupause für TTIP ist NAFTA. 
Die Bauern in Mexico wurden durch billig Mais aus USA ruiniert. 
Wie sollen die jetzt überleben? 
Wie war das? 
40 000 Tote, ermordet, letztes Jahr in Mexico?

Gute Nacht Deutschland.


bike


----------



## mariob (22 April 2015)

Hi,
ohne Kommentar: http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...alkonsul-TTIP-ist-die-Idee-der-Kanzlerin.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (22 April 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> ohne Kommentar: http://www.pnp.de/region_und_lokal/...alkonsul-TTIP-ist-die-Idee-der-Kanzlerin.html
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Solche Informationen gab es auch auf der Demo in Munich und auch anderen Städten zuhauf. 
Wusstest du das nicht? Oder warst du gar nicht beim demonstrieren? 

Unsere Bundesmutti ist einfach ein Fehlgriff, die durch ihre Technik des Einlullen Deutschland langsam aber sicher an den Süden Europas anpasst.
Doch sehe ich noch? niemand der den Schrebenhaufen übernehmen kann.
Ein Erzengel hilft da nicht, da muss jemand etwas können.


bike


----------



## mariob (22 April 2015)

Hi,
@bike, Du weißt nicht alles über mich und warum manches so ist wie es ist . Das soll jetzt nicht geheimnisvoll sein, ich habe für manche Dinge die ich tue oder nicht tue sehr gute und nachvollziehbare Gründe, mehr nicht. Manche nennen das auch Pragmatismus. Und über den angesprochenen Rest lasse ich mich besser nicht aus :-(.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2015)

Hier noch etwas zum Nachlesen:
http://www.umweltinstitut.org/press...e-und-gemeinden-gegen-ttip-ceta-und-tisa.html
Wenn selbst die Politik inzwischen dagegen ist, warum dann weiter?
Oder ist das nur eine Beschäftigungstherapie für (zu)hoch bezahlte Beamte?


bike


----------



## Ralle (17 Mai 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Hier noch etwas zum Nachlesen:
> http://www.umweltinstitut.org/press...e-und-gemeinden-gegen-ttip-ceta-und-tisa.html
> Wenn selbst die Politik inzwischen dagegen ist, warum dann weiter?
> Oder ist das nur eine Beschäftigungstherapie für (zu)hoch bezahlte Beamte?
> ...



Nein, da stecken sicher andere Interessen dahinter, vielleicht lukrative Angebote später dann in die "freie" Wirtschaft zu wechseln. Leute wie Schröder und ein paar Andere haben doch vorgemacht wie es geht.

http://www.wiwo.de/politik/deutschl...litiker-gingen-in-die-wirtschaft/4732900.html

PS: Nicht falsch verstehem ich meine, auch Ex-Politiker sollten natürlich die Möglichkeiten haben wieder in ihre Berufe zurückzukehren. Aber es ist schon sehr auffällig wohin die wechseln, wenn man mal betrachtet, was sie vorher gemacht und mitentschieden haben.


----------



## Bapho (18 Mai 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Nicht falsch verstehem ich meine, auch Ex-Politiker sollten natürlich die Möglichkeiten haben wieder in ihre Berufe zurückzukehren. Aber es ist schon sehr auffällig wohin die wechseln, wenn man mal betrachtet, was sie vorher gemacht und mitentschieden haben.



Dazu müßten die ja erstmal alle einen Beruf gelernt haben, Beispiele sind da Andreas Nahles Arbeitsministerin ohne Berufsabschluss , Claudia Roth Vize Bundestagspräsidentin ohne Berufsabschluss, Martin Schulz EU Kommissionspräsident Ex Säufer ohne Berufsabschluss.

Der Umkehrschluss daraus ist ja, dass man für diese Posten nichts können muß und man eh nur Grußaugust ist.
Aber eine eine gering qualifizierte Arbeitsministerin ist schon der Hit.


----------



## bike (27 September 2015)

Damit wir hier im / beim Stammtisch wieder eine sinnvolle Diskussion weiter führen.

TTIP ist durch gekonntes Navigieren unserer Bundesmutti aus den Augen aber wichtiger denn je, daher ein Link wie es bei diesem Thema aussieht.

Was zum anschauen und darüber nachdenken:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/2496152/TTIP-Chance-oder-Mogelpackung%3F


bike


----------



## mariob (27 September 2015)

Naja,
@bike, wenn man sich so durch die Blogs liest brodelt das schon ganz ordentlich im Hintergrund. Ich weiß nur nicht ob das ausreicht. Und mit der aktuellen Sau die durch das Dorf getrieben wird (zur Zeit ist die Frequenz des Treibens recht hoch) kann da noch was gehen ohne das einer was mitkriegt.
Nur die das nicht mitkriegen hätten das auch so nicht mitgekriegt - sowas ist eher als Unterbinden von Eigendynamik zu sehen sofern das Sautreiben geplant war/ist. Was ich wiederum nicht glaube.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## gravieren (27 September 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Was zum anschauen und darüber nachdenken:
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/2496152/TTIP-Chance-oder-Mogelpackung%3F



Coole Information


----------



## bike (28 September 2015)

Ich sehe eine Chance, wenn das Ganze nicht vor den nächsten Wahlen durchgeprügelt wird.
Doch wer ist gegen das systematische Untergraben der Selbstständigkeit der Politik?
Auch die "Grünen" sind nur noch nach dem Namen grün, unter dem Tarnmäntelchen sind die schwarzer als die CSU.
Mutti weiß nicht worum es geht. Das ist Neuland für sie wie auch elektrisches Licht oder Telefon.
Der Erzengel ist doch froh, wenn er nichts entscheiden muss und sich hinter irgendetwas verstecken kann.
Wer in einer öffentlichen Diskussion von Pack spricht, hat seinen Beruf verfehlt.
FDP wäre ein Freifahrschein für den ganzen Mist.
AFD da würde es hier wie Stuhlgang aussehen( wie war dessen Farbe?)
ALPHA kennt fast keiner.
Habe ich wen vergessen?

@Mario:
Stimmt, es wird viel gesprochen und auch im Netz veröffentlicht und diskutiert, doch ob das ausreicht einen Pflog einzurammen?
Mutti hat nur Glück, dass nach Griechenland ein neues Thema (Asyl) aufgetaucht ist.
Doch nach meiner Überzeugung müssen wir dafür sorgen, dass wir ein lebenswertes Land unseren Kindern hinterlassen.
Mal schauen, was daraus wird. Es gibt zum Glück inzwischen Rechtsanwälte, die eine Klage gegen TTIP vorbereiten, doch solange nichts spruchreif und auch veröffentlicht ist, könne die nichts tun.


bike


----------



## Aventinus (28 September 2015)

Und wenn es spruchreif ist und veröffentlicht wird, fürchte ich, ist alles was wir nicht brauchen bereits in trockenen Tüchern. 

Und wählen kannst du fast was du willst, der Schei... ist immer der selbe, es sitzen nur andere Fliegen drauf.


----------



## mariob (1 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
@bike, ich denke nicht das Mutti nicht weiß was sie tut - das weiß sie mit Sicherheit sehr wohl. Die Qualitätsmedien stellen das zwar auch immer gerne so dar, nicht zuletzt wegen der völligen Unabhängigkeit zur Politik und Wirtschaft.
Aber das hatten wir ja während oder nach großen Ereignissen schon öfters. Niemand hat vor eine Mauer usw.... Der Vorteil des damals Sprechenden bei diesem Spruch war allerdings das es nur wenige, zentral gut steuerbare Medien mit großer Reichweite gab.

Gruß
Mario

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (1 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Mario,

Also ich stimme dir NICHT zu.
Mutti weiß nicht was sie tut. Sie tut das was Herr Pudding ihr einsagt.
 Sonst müsste sie ja vor Gericht gestellt werden, da sie gegen unser Grundgesetz verstößt.
Noch ist es nicht so konkret, dass man anklagen kann, aber ich hoffe auch Mutti macht einmal einen Fehler.

So wie die PDS 2012. Da hat der Linke Zwerg ein Dosiere erstellen lassen hat, wie von Herrn Herrn Mielke in der damaligen DDR.
Also irgendwann macht jeder einen Fehler, auch Mutti.


bike


----------



## mariob (1 Oktober 2015)

Öhm,
@bike, Du weißt aber schon das es mal eine Klage gegen Birne gab, wegen des CDU Wahlkampfbetruges in den 90ern - dort vertrat der Kläger die Auffassung das der Eid, dem Wohle der Bundesrepublik und des Volkes oder so dadurch nicht erfüllt wurde. Wenn der Typ hätte sich auf das GG berufen wollen hätte der das sicherlich auch getan. Naja.
Die Klage wurde mit der Begründung abgewiesen das der Eid nur symbolischer Natur sei. Insofern zertrampele ich Dir hoffentlich nicht Deine Hoffnung, ich jedenfalls habe keine mehr :-(.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Sps-rookie (2 Oktober 2015)

Alle Macht dem Volke!

http://ttip-demo.de/home/


----------



## bike (6 Oktober 2015)

Also Mario, du siehst ja noch schwarzer als die CDU war und jetzt die Grünen heute sind.

Habe heute gehört, dass es ja eine Blaupause für TTIP jetzt gibt:TPP.
Hier kann man sich den Schaden anschauen:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trans-Pacific_Partnership

Heilliges Deutschland was was wird aus dir gemacht?


bike


----------



## mariob (6 Oktober 2015)

Hi @Bike,
ich war heute in der Werkstatt, heben die doch einen Ölwechsel der vor 3000km stattgefunden hat gleich nochmal gemacht und versucht mir die Kosten unterzujubeln. Bande. Die Dame am Empfang weiß jetzt aber auch das der auch beißen kann . Da ist auch noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen, ich muß da nochmal in Ruhe mit dem Chef reden, der vergrault sich ja seine Kundschaft....
Zum Thema, ich sehe das nicht zwingend schwarz, erstmal ist es so das wir alle sterben werden. Es ist für mich vielmehr eine Frage der groben Strategie um unter diesen veränderten Bedingungen nicht unter die Räder zu kommen. Und als Inschenör rechne ich immer in Wurscht und Käse. Wenn es besser kommt kann das doch nur gut sein und erfreut einen .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (10 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
mal ontopic Neuigkeiten, wieder via fefe, auch zur Rolle unserer Qualitätsmedien:
http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a8e6c2f7

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (10 Oktober 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal ontopic Neuigkeiten, wieder via fefe, auch zur Rolle unserer Qualitätsmedien:
> http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a8e6c2f7
> 
> ...



Also ich sehe das einfacher, denke vielleicht auch einfacher.
Zur Zeit kannst du mit Schlagworten wie Asyl und -tenheimen und Gewalt dort eben einfach höhere Einschaltquoten erreichen.

Schöne Grüße aus Berlin, ich hoffe ich treffe hier viele.


bike


----------



## mariob (10 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
@bike, neutrale und unabhängige Berichterstattung -neutral wäre wenn neben vielen anderen Dingen die unser Leben beeinflussen auch das thematisiert wird.
Hier macht jemand seinen Job nicht.Deswegen heißt das bei mir nicht Lügenpresse sondern Qualitätsmedium.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (11 Oktober 2015)

@Mario, natürlich wäre es schön, wenn über alles neutral und umfassend berichtet werden würde. Doch es geht bei den Nachrichten auch um Quote.
Und wenn du den Tread wegen Zuwanderung anschaust, was und wer und wie viel dort geschrieben wird und mit dem Thema hier, dann zeigt dies die Wertigkeit die den Thema beigemessen wird.
Gestern wurde sehr deutlich gezeigt, dass das Thema hier sehr vielen Menschen wichtig ist.

Ich hoffe und wünsche mir, dass es langsam bei den Entscheidern in Brüssel und Berlin angekommen ist, dass die nicht alles machen können wie sie wollen.
Ich werde eine Kerzen stiften, wenn der Erzengel langsam seine Scheuklappen ablegen würde und die Realität sehen würde.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Oktober 2015)

Jetzt gibt es schon erste Versuche, die "erfolgreiche" Anwendung der Nazikeule (siehe Pegida, Flüchtlinge) auch auf TTIP-Gegner auszuweiten:
http://spiegel.de/article.do?id=1057131

Heute steht in der Überschrift "Polemik", zuerst war es ein Kommentar und wurde dann aufgrund der Kritik geändert.


----------



## mariob (11 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
@Thomas die Polemik stand gestern nachmittag schon drin aber in anderer Form. Ich wollte mal noch stöbern wie dieser Autor ansonsten noch vernetzt ist, das ist sehr häufig hochinteressant. Aber irgendwo ist es mal gut man hat ja auch noch selbst ein Leben.
Mir fällt dazu nur ein: Stoppt Putin jetzt! Qualitätsmedien eben :-(. Und es ist kein Wunder das den Mist keiner mehr liest. Die letzten Ausfälle der Bildqualitätszeitung gegen den FC St.Pauli gingen ja sehr schön nach hinten los.

Edit: Im übrigen hörte ich gestern bei uns in den Gassen Wir sind das Volk Geschrei - da waren wohl so angeblich 1000 Nasen Thügida unterwegs, also es gärt auch hier ganz ordentlich. Ich wußte gar nicht das es hier noch soviele Einwohner gibt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (11 Oktober 2015)

Solch einen Artikel zu schreiben, zeugt davon wessen Geisteskind der "Schreiberling" ist.
Er versucht die Demonstranten zu verunglimpfen. Schreibt völlig falsche Zahlen und war bestimmt nicht dabei.
Der Spiegel sucht mit Gewalt eine Rechtfertigung für eine absolut dumme, einfälltige und ausrangierte Partei, dessen  Kopf? nicht anderes als Übergewicht zu bieten hat, wieder salonfähig zu machen.
Stoppt Merkel klingt noch? nicht gut, aber das hatten wir doch schon mit einem anderen Namen. 
Ich war dort, also ich habe keinen der Redner als NPD bzw PEGIDA Schaf erkannt.


bike


----------



## mariob (11 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ich hoffe der Link  geht, die Jungs haben einen Sreenshot von gestern morgen:
http://media.rotefahne.eu/2015/10/Spiegel-10102015.jpg
Dort steht noch Kommentar.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich sehe, wie viel Geld der Herr Wirtschaftsminister für ganzseitige Anzeigen in der Tagespresse ausgibt, in denen er versucht, die Bedenken der TTIP-Gegner zu zerstreuen, dann frage ich mich, warum die erst jetzt darauf kommen, dass man mal ein paar vernünftige Informationen austeilen sollte. Bei der Idee bleibt es aber leider auch schon, denn natürlich kann man das nicht in so einer Anzeigenkampagne transportieren. Die Infos hätten seit Monaten auf den Webseiten Des bmwi stehen sollen. Doch nicht mal die Bundestagsabgeordneten sind vertrauenswürdig genug, Einblick zu erhalten, aber entscheiden sollen sie dann, lach...  

Leider wird immer öfter versucht, alle die irgendwie abweichen in die braune Ecke zu stellen, das finde ich schade und fatal, denn eine gesunde Diskussionskultur würde uns vielleicht weiterhelfen. Man muß auch nicht versuchen, den Gegenpart mit den gleichen unfairen Mitteln zu schlagen, die er u.U. anwendet, das ist, ganz besonders auch in diesem Fall, völlig kontraproduktiv und unnötig.


----------



## Bapho (13 Oktober 2015)

Der Spiegel ist die Bildzeitung für die Leute, die denken das sie für die Bild zu schlau sind.

Bei  der ganzen TTIP Propagande werden ja immer geschickt alle möglichen  Dinge in einen Topf geworfen um dann daraus vermeintlich richtige  Schlüsse zu ziehen.
Schon das die Verhandlungen geheim sind geht  nicht, dann die ganze Nummer mit den Schiedsgerichten ohne Möglichkeit  auf Einspruch, von sogenannten entgangenen Gewinnen fang ich garnicht  erst an. Diese Punkte reichen völlig um alles abzulehnen. Der Rest kann  garnicht so positiv sein um diesen Quark aufzuwiegen. Dann haben die  noch die Frechheit von Demokratie zu reden? Wir haben keine Demokratie  sondern eine Parteiendiktatur.
Es gibt einige gute Dokus darüber welche Auswirkungen solche Verträge auf Mexico und Australien haben.


----------



## mariob (13 Oktober 2015)

Hi,
das sollte man auch unter Weise Worte setzen, hier paßt das aber genial:

http://ad-sinistram.blogspot.de/2015/10/wenn-man-trotzdem-lacht.html

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (8 Dezember 2015)

Eigentlich sind die Flüchtlinge genau im Sinne von unserem Erzengel.
Der Wirtschaftsbauch kann sich dahinter saugut verstecken und muss keine Fragen mehr beantworten.
Doch das Verhandeln geht weiter und die Ergebnisse?
Man kann, wenn das abgenickt wurde, gegen jeden Staat klagen, wenn die  Politiker Gesetze machen, die der Industrie nicht genehm sind.
Habe hier:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/themen/ttip/
einmal die Neuerungen nachgelesen.

War nicht die Rede von Transparenz und Information?
Also von unseren Politikclowns erfahre / lese ich nicht wirklich etwas.
Daher sollten wir das Thema nicht im Asylsumpf zum Ziel schwimmen lassen.
Alle Macht geht vom Volke aus, war das nicht Definition von von Demokratie?


bike


----------



## mariob (28 Januar 2016)

Hi,
ebenfalls bei fefe:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYDZ4SQb6bE

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UniMog (29 Januar 2016)

TTIP kommt 100%........ Genau wie unsere scheiss Islamisierung ..... bei wichtigen Dingen haben wir halt einen Vormund und das Volk kein Mitbestimmungsrecht ...... wir haben ja anders nicht gewollt


----------



## bike (4 Februar 2016)

Noch etwas zum anschauen, wen das Thema noch interessiert

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Plane...en/Video?documentId=33113876&bcastId=25233996


bike


----------



## mariob (21 April 2016)

Hi,
mal so zum Nachlesen: http://www.spiegelfechter.com/wordpress/133016/wir-haben-post-von-sigmar-gabriel-bekommen

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (24 April 2016)

Gestern in Hannover habe ich erst erfahren, was TTIP heißt:
Trojanische Taktik im Parlament.

Wenn Muddi sagt sie unterstützt das Abkommen, dann ist es wie bei dem Typen, der den reinen Demokraten Putin unterstützt und viele Menschen in Deutschland in die Armut geschickt hat. 
Auch unterstützt Muddi den tollen Typen, der sein Volk zusammen bombt und Menschen, die ihm nicht passen ins Gefängnis ohne Aussicht auf Freiheit stecken lässt.
Noch? ist es bei uns nicht so weit, wie lange noch? 

Mich hat bei der Demo auch überrascht, wie wenig über soziale Standards gesprochen wird. Wir sind schon auf dem "richtigen" Weg und viele brauchen zwei Jobs um überleben zu können. Aber die Steigerung wie in Amiland mit drei und mehr, da ist noch Luft nach oben.

Wegen den Schiedsgerichten noch ein Hinweis:
Der Verein ist in Amilland angesiedelt und bei keiner einzigen Entscheidung hat Amiland bisher verloren, komisch.

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## JaJa (24 April 2016)

Merkel hält an TTIP fest: „Wir sollten uns sputen“.........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2016)

Was soll den TTIP verschlechtern, die Amis machen doch schon ohne dieser
Vereinbarung was sie wollen. Siehe doch die VW Affäre ....


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2016)

@RN
Das für mich Schlimmste:

Wenn die Bundesregierung Genmaisanbau und dessen Verkauf in Deutschland verbietet, dann kann Monsanto dagegen klagen. 
Und zwar vor einem "unabhängigen" Schiedsgericht (Ga(Dum)briel freut sich, dass man das nun in Handelsgerichtshof oder so ähnlich umbenannt hat, ist aber das Selbe geblieben). 
Das sitzt in den USA, hat nichts Staatliches, sondern ist mit irgndwelchen "Richtern" besetzt. Die können dann die Bundesrepublik verbindlich zu Strafzahlungen
verurteilen. Also z.B. 4 Mrd. an Monsanto, wegen entgangenem Gewinn, weil die Bundesrepublik Gesetze erlassen hat, die den Konzern behindern. 
Das führt dann dazu, dass im Zweifelsfall gar keine Regulierungen mehr getroffen werden, aus Angst vor Klagen. Monsanto darf uns also problemlos vergiften, wer was dagegen hat, wird einfach in den USA verklagt.
Solche Gerichte gibt es schon, noch nie haben die gegen einen US-Konzern entschieden. 
USA und Kanada haben seit kurzem auch so ein tolles Handesabkommen, im Moment liegen gerade fette Klagen gegen Kanada an, das wird nett für die Kanadier. Hier kann man beobachten, was uns passieren wird, aber Leuten wie unserem Wirtschaftsminister ist nicht zu helfen geschweige denn zu raten.
Deshalb ist auch CETA (= TTIP zwischen Europa und Kanada) ein Problem, denn wenn das verabschiedet wird, brauchen die AMI-Konzerne kein TTIP, sie nehmen dann den kurzen Umweg über Kanada.

Es gibt Teile an TTIP die zu begrüßen sind, aber man hätte diese Teile durchaus auch separat verhandeln können und nicht im Paket, wie vorgesehen. Das passiert nur, um uns diesen ganzen
Sch... unterzuschieben.

Für mich ist Gabriel ein Mann, der uns verrät und verkauft, bin gespannt, bei wem der nach seiner Abwahl anheuert...


----------



## bike (25 April 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für mich ist Gabriel ein Mann, der uns verrät und verkauft, bin gespannt, bei wem der nach seiner Abwahl anheuert...



Bei Donald ist bestimmt für einen wie den Erzengel Platz, im Trumptower, der ist groß genug.


Das NAFTA Abkommen gilt ja als Blaupause für TTIP.
Habe noch zwei Seiten zum nachlesen gefunden, wie toll das NAFTA Abkommen, das seit 20 Jahren in Kraft ist, funktioniert hat:
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/...jahre-nafta-das-netz-des-geldes/11082792.html
http://finanzmarktwelt.de/ttip-investorenschutz-kanadanafta-offenbart-die-praxis-8545/

Soll es wirklich so hier in Deutschland und/oder Europa werden?
Wen sollen wir dann noch wählen, damit es nicht so schlimm wird?
CDU oder SPD oder FPD? Die werden es durchdrücken.
Grün? Die wissen doch mit sich selbst nichts anzufangen.
Die Übrigen? Das ist doch keine Alternative.

Noch gibt es die Hoffnung auf das Bundesverfassungsgericht und auf Brexit.


bike


----------



## ducati (25 April 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn die Bundesregierung Genmaisanbau und dessen Verkauf in Deutschland verbietet, dann kann Monsanto dagegen klagen.



Jo,

wie sowas funktioniert sieht man gut an diesem Beispiel hier in Rumänien:

https://stop-ttip.org/de/blog/wenn-...d-rumaenien-wird-vor-schiedsgericht-verklagt/

Gruß.


----------



## mariob (1 Mai 2016)

Hi,
Neuigkeiten:
https://klausbaum.wordpress.com/2016/05/01/ttip-geleakt/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (2 Mai 2016)

Wer es genauer lesen möchte:

http://ttip-leaks.org/

Wenn das alles so wird wie beschrieben, dann muss man ja die Alternative wählen.
Denn Muddi und der Erzengel die verkaufen uns, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.

Wie heißt das achte Gebot?
Du sollst nicht lügen?( So habe ich es gelernt)

Von Luther wurde es so übersetzt.
*Das achte Gebot*
Du sollst nicht falsch Zeugnis reden wider deinen Nächsten.

Was aber das Selbe bedeutet.


Armes Deutschland.


bike

btw: Ich meine hier ausdrücklich nicht die Partei, die "Alternative im Namen trägt.


----------



## mariob (2 Mai 2016)

Hallo,
deswegen heißt der eine Laden ja auch Christlich Demokratisch, die machen alles ehrlich, menschenorientiert und transparent.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JaJa (2 Mai 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so wird wie beschrieben, dann muss man ja die Alternative wählen.
> Denn Muddi und der Erzengel die verkaufen uns, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
> 
> 
> bike



Die Alternative solltest du auch wählen.
Muddi Merkel hat für sich beschlossen wie "Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland"  gehört das auch TTIP zu Deutschland.

TTIP wird auf alle Fälle kommen ob wir wollen oder nicht weil uns niemand fragt so einfach ist das.

Wie man hört bewegt die ADF nur mit der Tatsache das es die ADF gibt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYeyzEysdhg


----------



## bike (3 Mai 2016)

Sorry, muss das Geschriebene in Post #75 korrigieren.
Ich meine NICHT die Partei, die "Alternative " im Namen hat.
Denn dann ist mir TTIP und Pest und Cholera zusammen tausendmal lieber..


bike


----------



## Bapho (3 Mai 2016)

Die sind mir auf jeden Fall lieber als der Haufen von dem ich "vertreten" werde. Die können sich einfach zusammen tun, ich hätte da einen Namensvorschlag, Deutsche einheitliche Partei gegen populistische einfältige Nichtsnutze kurz DEPPEN.


----------



## JaJa (3 Mai 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Sorry, muss das Geschriebene in Post #75 korrigieren.
> Ich meine NICHT die Partei, die "Alternative " im Namen hat.
> Denn dann ist mir TTIP und Pest und Cholera zusammen tausendmal lieber..
> 
> ...



was für ein Glück dachte schon du bist ein Rechter.. Lach .. Ne du bist noch schlimmer Rot, Gelb, Grün sprich ein Wähler der Einheitsscheisse.  Deshalb friss demnächst Chlorhuhn und Genmais das passt schon


----------



## Hamsi (4 Mai 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> was für ein Glück dachte schon du bist ein Rechter.. Lach .. Ne du bist noch schlimmer Rot, Gelb, Grün sprich ein Wähler der Einheitsscheisse.  Deshalb friss demnächst Chlorhuhn und Genmais das passt schon




man könnte hier eigentlich ohne Beleidigungen und der gleichen mit einander umgehen/ schreiben ...... oder man macht es eben so. 
Jedem das seine ... solltest du dir vielleicht im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## mariob (4 Mai 2016)

Hi,
@JaJa, Du schreibst:
TTIP wird auf alle Fälle kommen ob wir wollen oder nicht weil uns niemand fragt so einfach ist das.

und zwei Beiträge weiter suggerierst Du mit der AFD wäre das nicht so und schreibst:
was für ein Glück dachte schon du bist ein Rechter.. Lach .. Ne du bist  noch schlimmer Rot, Gelb, Grün sprich ein Wähler der Einheitsscheisse.  Deshalb friss demnächst Chlorhuhn und Genmais das passt schon 

Mal Butter bei die Fische: Was möchtest Du denn? Das bringt keine Diskussion weiter und müllt nur alles zu. Alternativ habe ich irgendwas nicht verstanden, dann wäre da ein wenig Erläuterung vonnöten.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (4 Mai 2016)

Es tut mir leid, dass ich durch einen Fehler solchen einen Mist provoziert habe.

Es geht bei TTIP nicht (nur) um Genmais oder Clorhuhn, denn wer gelesen hat, der hätte bemerkt, dass auch die Vorsorge in dem Papier verwässert werden soll.
Es dürfen, dann Geldgeber unser Gesundheitssystem und Wasserversorgung übernehmen. 
Denn es muss ja alles ausgeschrieben werden.
Schöne Beispiele, wie es in dem Land so geht:
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article151112704/Pleite-Stadt-zapfte-Fluss-an-Wasser-verseucht.html
http://www.zeit.de/politik/2016-01/michigan-trinkwasser-blei-barack-obama-notstand
Dass es teurer wird ist das Eine, doch schlimmer ist, dann sind Gesundheitsstandards die uns helfen und schützen, in der Tonne.
Und wer arbeitet der wird in Zukunft noch weniger Rechte haben, außer dass man noch mehr für weniger Geld arbeiten darf und Gewerkschaften werden wie in AMILand einfach durch kriminelle Strukturen unterwandert und käuflich gemacht.

So etwas macht TTIP aus unserem Land.


bike


----------



## JaJa (4 Mai 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid, dass ich durch einen Fehler solchen einen Mist provoziert habe.
> 
> bike



:sb5::sb5::sb5:





mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> @JaJa, Du schreibst:
> TTIP wird auf alle Fälle kommen ob wir wollen oder nicht weil uns niemand fragt so einfach ist das.
> 
> ...



Genau so einfach ist das. Bei wichtigen Dingen gibt es keinen Volksentscheid oder was glaubst du?
Was ich möchte ?? Auf alle Fälle keinen Einparteiensystem und Koalitionsmist wie wir ihn in den letzten Jahren haben.


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2016)

Ich denke tatsächlich, dass wir TTIP verhindern werden.
Die Äußerungen von französischer Seite und auch aus Österreich sind ja schon einmal ein Anfang.

@JaJa
Eine ordentliche Diskussionskultur gehört auch zu diesem Forum. Ich würde dich doch sehr bitten hier ein wenig mehr Wert darauf zu legen, dass auch deine Beiträge diesem Standard entsprechen.
Ansonsten kann man das auch anders regeln, aber das finde ich immer sehr unschön.


----------



## JaJa (5 Mai 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich denke tatsächlich, dass wir TTIP verhindern werden.
> Die Äußerungen von französischer Seite und auch aus Österreich sind ja schon einmal ein Anfang.
> 
> @JaJa
> ...



Was hast Du denn für ein Problem ???


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2016)

Ich wohl eher nicht; wenn ich deine Beiträge so lese, dann du aber ganz sicher!
Und wenn du deinen "Ton" hier nicht zivilisierter gestalten kannst/willst, dann hast du ganz schnell gar kein Problem mehr hier!
Reicht das jetzt auch für dich zum Verständnis?


----------



## JaJa (6 Mai 2016)

Du denkst auch das ist dein Forum. :s1:


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Mai 2016)

@JaJa: du bist nicht auf Kurs. 
Alles und jeder der nicht dieser Meinung ist, wird weggesperrt. Ich nenne das Linksfaschisten.


----------



## mariob (7 Mai 2016)

Hi,
einfache Frage, bitte Ralle warte mal noch diese Antwort ab, @JaJa, wessen Forum ist es denn? 
Ich zumindest sehe das als Gemeinschaft von Individuen die gegenseitig daraus Nutzen ziehen. Also ist es auch nicht Deines. Und es kommt mit Sicherheit nicht gut sich mit der Vertretung des Hausherrn anzulegen. Denn letzterer hat auch die Verantwortung für den Laden hier.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## JaJa (7 Mai 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> @JaJa: du bist nicht auf Kurs.
> Alles und jeder der nicht dieser Meinung ist, wird weggesperrt. Ich nenne das Linksfaschisten.



genau das ist mir bei unserem super Mod schon oft aufgefallen.  Leider benutzt er seine Stellung um einige Themen 
in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken oder fängt an Theater zu machen mit seinen Regeln ist aber auch egal jeder hat ein Hobby auch ein gefrusteter TIA-Lehrling 

Und Mario.... Ich darf es ja nicht sonst müsste ich die gleichen Smileys bei dir benutzen für die ich vom 
Deputy Sheriff den Einlauf bekommen hab.

Wenn ich die Tage etwas Zeit habe werde ich Markus bitten bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten die bösen Smileys zu entfernen damit ich nicht mehr in Versuchung komme.

gruss


----------



## bike (7 Mai 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> genau das ist mir bei unserem super Mod schon oft aufgefallen.  Leider benutzt er seine Stellung um einige Themen
> in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken oder fängt an Theater zu machen mit seinen Regeln ist aber auch egal jeder hat ein Hobby auch ein gefrusteter TIA-Lehrling



Langsam habe ich den Verdacht, du meinst wirklich was du schreibst.
Ralle hat dich nur darauf hingewiesen, dass man zu einem Thema sinnvoll und anständig in einem Forum schreiben soll.
Und inhaltlich habe ich von dir wenig bis nichts gelesen.
Im Gegensatz zu dir tue ich alles was ich kann, um gegen TTIP etwas zu unternehmen.
Dich habe ich weder in Berlin noch in Hannover gesehen.
Es ist eben einfacher die Tastatur zu quälen und sinnfreies schreiben,wie den Satz:
TTIP kommt so und so.

Informieren, denken und dann schreiben würden manche Posts mit sinn füllen.


bike


----------



## mariob (7 Mai 2016)

Hi,
um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, interessant ist dieser Beitrag:
http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachric...-ttip-frontal-angriff-auf-gerichte-in-europa/
Es handelt sich zwar um eine Krawallgazette, das schlimme ist das die das bringen was andere verschweigen. Ich lese da eigentlich nur immer die Überschriften, an diesem Artikel wird aber mal wieder sehr deutlich das es hier eben nicht um Chlorhühnchen geht sondern um richtig Kohle.
Die PR im "Weltraumzeitalter" der Amis funktionierte genauso, einem Raketenmotor ist es egal ob er für die militärische oder zivile Nutzung läuft. So wurden die gewaltigen militärischen Entwicklungskosten gegenüber der Bevölkerung mit einem zivilen Weltraumprogramm verkauft. Die Nummer lief prächtig wie wir heute alle wissen....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (7 Mai 2016)

Ich habe gerade eine sehr höfliche und vor allen Dingen sinnvolle UND informative Nachricht bekommen:


> SPSTeufel:
> *du LAPPEN*Man Bike du LAPPEN was bist du für ein Arschkriecher geworden.
> Ich bin schon so viele Jahre hier und lese nur die Beiträge aber dich haben Sie mit  :sm10: "unbeliebter User" und so einem Scheißdreck weich gekocht.
> 
> ...





Mich zum Arschkriecher zu machen versucht mein  Chef seit 15 Jahren, klappt nicht.

Mir geht einfach inzwischen so was auf den Senkel, wenn ich immer wieder lesen muss, dass immer die anderen Schuld sind.
In dem Dorf, wo ich meinen Hof habe, ist es ebenso. 
Da wird A** gewählt, da ja früher alles besser war.
Gab es früher im Osten ein Auto für jeden? 
Gab es alle Medikamente für alle?
Gab es Urlaub in verschiedenen Ländern für alle?
Gab es faire und öffentliche Gerichtsverhandlungen?
War die Stasi wirklich besser?
Wenn alles jetzt so furchtbar ist, warum um Gotteswillen tun die ewigen Motzer nichts?
Wer war in Berlin und Hannover?

Wenn es um sinnfreie Posts geht, bin  ich immer so wie immer, Diplomatie ist nicht meine Stärke, ich bin nur ein Ingenieur.
Also keine Angst ich bin ich und das ist auch gut so.

Auf der re_publica wurde das Thema "haten" angesprochen. 
Mit dem Ergebnis,  dass wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht, das Internet in seiner  ursprünglichen Form, sich selbst abschafft und es nur noch ein Plattform  für eine Handvoll Konzerne sein wird.

Also schön, dass ich eine Nachricht bekomme, doch bei einer  Übertragungsrate von 384kB/s im Osten  belastet das nur unnötig meinen  Traffic in und zu der Welt.


bike

btw: mir geht direkt und indirekt am Hintern vorbei, ob ich gesperrt  werde oder nicht. Freie Meinungsäußerung ist für mich ein Teil den ich  seit meiner Schulzeit mitgenommen habe. Ich weiß, fast keiner erinnert  sich an die Demos gegen Schah(daher gab es ein neues Gesetz(siehe  Böhmermann)). Es gab Demos gegen Volkszählung und Doppelbeschluss tbc.  Die Beziehung zur der Ordnungsmacht? war nicht immer gut oder angenehm,  aber ich war bzw bin auch jetzt noch davon überzeugt, dass es richtig war / ist.

Wie heißt es bei Werner? 
Gekotzt wird später.



​


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe, das war noch nicht da.
Die Arbeit alle Beiträge durchzuschauen, habe ich mir nicht gemacht:


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> genau das ist mir bei unserem super Mod schon oft aufgefallen.  Leider benutzt er seine Stellung um einige Themen
> in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken oder fängt an Theater zu machen mit seinen Regeln ist aber auch egal jeder hat ein Hobby auch ein gefrusteter TIA-Lehrling
> 
> Und Mario.... Ich darf es ja nicht sonst müsste ich die gleichen Smileys bei dir benutzen für die ich vom
> ...



Ach Gott, warum nur fordern immer die Leute Toleranz ein, die selbst nicht Mal in der Lage sind ein Mindestmaß an Toleranz und Höflichkeit dem Gesprächspartner gegenüber zu leisten? Man selbst muß sich an keinerlei Regeln halten, die geringsten Regeln der Anständigkeit scheinen im Internet schnell verloren zu gehen, ist ja so schön anonym.
Auch wenn es dich stören mag (und so einen wie SPSTeufel, der 10 Beiträge hat und insofen hier im Forum noch kaum jemandem geholfen haben kann), ich werde trotzdem als Mod dafür sorgen, dass hier im Forum zumindest die einfachsten Anstandsregeln eingehalten werden. 

Und wenn du meinst, ich mißbrauche meine "Macht" als Moderator, dann steht es dir doch vollkommen frei, einen Thread zum Thema "Ralle als Mod" oder so zu eröffnen und mal schön sachlich zu argumentieren. Vielleicht bekommst du das ja hin, ich glaubs nicht. Auch eine PN an den Admin könnte dir weiterhelfen, aber sicher glaubst du ohnehin an die großen Verschwörungen und die wirken sich auch hier im Forum aus, ganz sicher! 

PS. Mein bösestes Smiley für dich ist ja klar -->


----------



## JaJa (8 Mai 2016)

Ralle möchtest du jetzt provozieren damit du einen Grund zu sperren hast ?  *ROFL*
Und ja als Mod. bist du nicht so neutral wie man vielleicht sein sollte und wie du siehst bin ich ja nicht ganz alleine der Meinung.


----------



## RONIN (8 Mai 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> wie du siehst bin ich ja nicht ganz alleine der Meinung.


Gibt aber auch Leute hier die der Meinung sind, dass hier einige (dich eingeschlossen) ein wenig zurückschrauben sollten.
Dann muss man, wenn man was zum Thema lesen will, sich nicht so viel unnützes ansehen.

Ihr könnt ja gemeinsam ein Thema "Unnütze(s) Zeug/Diskussionen/Auseinandersetzungen die keiner lesen muss/will" aufmachen.


----------



## JaJa (8 Mai 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch Leute hier die der Meinung sind, dass hier einige (dich eingeschlossen) ein wenig zurückschrauben sollten.
> Dann muss man, wenn man was zum Thema lesen will, sich nicht so viel unnützes ansehen.
> 
> Ihr könnt ja gemeinsam ein Thema "Unnütze(s) Zeug/Diskussionen/Auseinandersetzungen die keiner lesen muss/will" aufmachen.



Ja da hast du natürlich 100% Danke für deinen Hinweis Ronilein


----------



## bike (8 Mai 2016)

JaJa schrieb:


> Ralle möchtest du jetzt provozieren damit du einen Grund zu sperren hast ?  *ROFL*
> Und ja als Mod. bist du nicht so neutral wie man vielleicht sein sollte und wie du siehst bin ich ja nicht ganz alleine der Meinung.



Ich bin nicht Ralle, doch ein Denkanstoß, auch wenn es klar ist, dass die Funktion "Denken" nicht bei allen Menschen aktiv ist:
Was soll eine Provokation, wenn nichts sinnvolles zurück kommt?
Weder Ralle noch andere User haben Zeit oder sehen einen Sinn auf dein sinnfreies Geschreibe zu antworten.

Danke fürs Gespräch


bike


----------



## JaJa (8 Mai 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Diplomatie ist nicht meine Stärke, ich bin nur ein Ingenieur.
> bike



Stimmt es muss auch mal gut sein 



bike schrieb:


> Weder Ralle noch andere User haben Zeit oder sehen einen Sinn auf dein sinnfreies Geschreibe zu antworten
> 
> bike




Einer findet sich immer


----------



## Wutbürger (8 Mai 2016)

RONIN schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch Leute hier die der Meinung sind, dass hier einige (dich eingeschlossen) ein wenig zurückschrauben sollten.
> Dann muss man, wenn man was zum Thema lesen will, sich nicht so viel unnützes ansehen.



Ist doch OK, wenn hier richtig die Fetzen fliegen – dann aber bitte mit mehr Unterhaltungswert. 
Bisher war es recht lahm und argumentativ sehr schwach! 

Also haut in die Tasten – ich mach mal Popkorn… 

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Mai 2016)

http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/21100000/Don-t-Feed-the-Trolls-random-21163871-324-324.jpg


----------



## Bits_And_More (9 Mai 2016)

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema:

Das für mich störende an TTIP sind die Schiedsgerichte, sprich die Untergrabung der lokalen Gesetzgebung durch die Gesetzgebung fremder Staaten. Das kann und darf nicht passieren.

Was die Grundsätzliche Idee eines Freihandelsabkommens, sprich die Abschaffung von Zöllen, bin ich klar dafür. Und ob die Europäer sich nun vor Chlorhähnchen fürchten und die Amis vor Rohmilchkäse (ist dort tatsächlich Verboten und weckt ähnliche Reaktionen wie Chlor und gentechnisch verändertem Mais bei uns), halte ich für übertriebene Panikmache. Schlussendlich kann der Konsument entscheiden, welches Produkt er kaufen möchte und welche nicht. Das funktioniert ja heute schon sehr gut. Ich kann wählen zwischen Poulet aus inländischer Zucht, aus Polen, Bio etc.

Die für mich einzige Lösung zu TTIP wäre eine Volksabstimmung dazu...

Gruss


----------



## Hamsi (9 Mai 2016)

Keiner kann abstreiten das TTIP keine Vorteile hat. 
Doch leider gibt es meiner Meinung nach zu viele Nachteile und Grauzonen. 
Der Standard sollte angehoben werden und nicht gesenkt... Sprich warum sollten Länder mit strengeren Kontrollen und verboten diese senken/ abschaffen.

Edit: heute geht's wieder gut mit dem Schreiben und den netten Fehlern


----------



## vollmi (9 Mai 2016)

Hamsi schrieb:


> Keiner kann abstreiten das TTIP *keine* Vorteile hat.
> Edit: heute geht's wieder gut mit dem Schreiben und den netten Fehlern



Hehe jup 

Gerade bei der Gentech sind die Amis führend. Aber da sieht man eben dass dort viel in Industriehand ist.
Ich bin ja nicht gegen Gentech wegen der möglichen Gefahren (sowas kann man lösen und IMHO auch kalkulieren). Mir geht es gegen den Strich dass man Genetisches Material zwar Patentrechtlich schützen lassen kann und man dann auch Zahlungen fordern kann für Material das sich unabsichtlich auf Nachbarfeldern verbreitet.

mfG René


----------



## Bits_And_More (9 Mai 2016)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hehe jup
> 
> Gerade bei der Gentech sind die Amis führend. Aber da sieht man eben dass dort viel in Industriehand ist.
> Ich bin ja nicht gegen Gentech wegen der möglichen Gefahren (sowas kann man lösen und IMHO auch kalkulieren). Mir geht es gegen den Strich dass man Genetisches Material zwar Patentrechtlich schützen lassen kann und man dann auch Zahlungen fordern kann für Material das sich unabsichtlich auf Nachbarfeldern verbreitet.
> ...



Genau dort müsste meiner Meinung nach auch angesetzt werden. Nicht die Technologie und die Produkte sind das Problem, sondern das ganze drum herum. Es herrscht Quasi ein Monopol auf den gentechnisch veränderten Produkten in der Landwirtschaft, welches durch den Staat noch unterstützt wird.


----------



## ducati (10 Mai 2016)

Das Problem an TTIP???

Es werden in *einem *(nicht öffentlichen) Vertrag so viele existenzielle Dinge geregelt, für die es bei jedem einzelnen Thema vor Jahren eine riesen öffentliche und politische Diskussion gegeben hätte (siehe Volkszählung etc.) Dafür müsste es hier 50 Threads geben, wo man die einzelnen Themen behandeln könnte. 

Für oder gegen TTIP, die Frage stellt sich überhaupt nicht, es wird vermutlich JEDER gegen oder für irgend einen Vertragsbestandteil sein.

Wie soll man da über das Gesamtpaket abstimmen.

Gruß.


----------



## Hamsi (10 Mai 2016)

Und leider gehen die meisten Dinge die man schnell schnell macht schief.

Es sollte über jeden einzelnen Punkt eine Abstimmung geben. 
Somit würde, so wie es eigentlich sein sollte, das Volk entscheiden.


----------



## mariob (10 Mai 2016)

Das Problem ist doch,
das die meisten Menschen glauben das es nur um Chlorhühnchen geht - genau das wird auch durch unsere Qualitätsmedien neben anderen wichtigen Meldungen, wie z.B. sowas:
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Sperma-Allergie-gibt-es-wirklich-article17655306.html kommuniziert.
Tatsächlich werden aber die Grundfesten der Demokratie gesprengt. Ich weiß im Grunde nicht was dann eine Union auszeichnet die sich Christlich und Demokratisch nennt oder einen Laden der das Wort Sozial im Namen trägt. Die sollten eigentlich alle dagegen sein. Sind se aber nich :-(.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Hamsi (11 Mai 2016)

Ohne etwas unterstellen zu wollen, aber jeder Mensch hat seinen Preis. 
Ich glaube eher das sie davon "überzeugt" wurden. Denn keiner macht sich die Mühe und riskiert Probleme ohne dafür etwas zu bekommen :icon_confused:


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2016)

Ist die Frage nicht vielmehr, was bringt TTIP?
Clorhuhn ist doch nur? ein Teil, der sehr plakativ ist.
Genmais oder Gensoja sind schon in unseren Einkaufsläden.(Vegane Lebensmittel sind meist auf diese Produkte aufgebaut  )

So maximal 0,5% Zunahme des Bruttosozialprodukts, wird erwartet, und was kostet es?
Arbeitnehmerrechte werden außer Kraft gesetzt. Der Trend geht zum Dritten Job.
Die Daseinsvorsorge wird privatisiert, also Wasser, Strom, Krankenversorgung. Denn das ist in Amiland Standard und den dürfen dann auch hier einfordern.
 Keine Regierung kann Gesetze beschließen, da Konzerne dagegen klagen können.
Die Schiedsgerichte sind doch nur gegen die Anderen Vertragsteilnehmer. Amiland hat dort noch KEINEN einzigen Prozess verloren.
Datenschutz ist völlig außer Kraft, es gelten die Vorgaben von Gockel und M$.

Ich habe mir die Unterlagen mit dem Entwurf angeschaut.
Ist es das was wir in Zukunft wollen?


bike


----------



## Hamsi (11 Mai 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Unterlagen mit dem Entwurf angeschaut.
> Ist es das was wir in Zukunft wollen?



Ich glaube kaum das es dabei um das geht was wir wollen, sonst würden diese Dinge nicht hinter verschlossenen Türen besprochen werden.
Und auch nicht unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit. 

Das mit der Trinkwasserprivatisierung wird schon seit Jahren versucht und nun schaffen sie es vielleicht sogar.


----------



## mariob (11 Mai 2016)

Hi,
das hier paßt da auch gut dazu:
http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachric...-wegen-kritischer-saatgut-karikatur-gefeuert/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (19 Mai 2016)

Hi,
hier noch mal was aus der offiziellen Mainstreampresse: http://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2016-05/schiedsgerichte-erhalt-ttip-investitionsschutz-sigmar-gabriel 
Soviel zum Thema "Wer hat uns verraten?"  

Gruß Mario


----------



## bike (19 Mai 2016)

Solange Muddi so entscheidet, brauchen wir doch keine Schiedsgerichte-
https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1012283.merkel-fuer-zulassung-von-glyphosat.html
http://www.zeit.de/news/2016-05/18/...nter-landwirtschaftsminister-schmidt-18152007

Wollte verschiedene Quellen verlinken, so wegen "Lügenpresse".

Dass Momsanto, nicht nur die aber...,  jetzt schon solch einen großen Einfluss auf die EU hat, erschreckt mich.
Das habe ich nicht erwartet und / oder  auch nicht glauben wollen.


bike


----------



## mariob (19 Mai 2016)

Hi,
@bike, naja, war da nicht gegenwärtig was mit Bayer und so, die Monsanto kaufen wollten? Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn das ein so unbedeutender Laden ist was haben die Käufer dann schon für Einfluß?
Edit:
Sorry, war nicht BASF, war Bayer, korrigiert.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (29 August 2016)

Jetzt auch der Erzengel eingesehen, dass TTIP Murks ist und es als beendet erklärt.
Jetzt muss am 17.September in Berlin bei der Demo auch noch dem Klugsch... gezeigt werden, dass auch CETA nichts für Deutschland ist.
Aber langsam glaube ich wieder an das Gute in der Zukunft.


bike


----------



## gravieren (29 August 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Aber langsam glaube ich wieder an das Gute in der Zukunft.


Mami kommt.  :sw13:

https://www.produktion.de/nachrichten/wirtschaftspolitik/ttip-scheitern-merkel-gibt-gabriel-kontra-368.html?utm_campaign=20160829_1345_PRO+Update_RSS-NL+PRO+Update&utm_source=pro-update&utm_medium=email&utm_term=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.produktion.de%2Fnachrichten%2Fwirtschaftspolitik%2Fttip-scheitern-merkel-gibt-gabriel-kontra-368.html-$clinkname


----------



## zako (29 August 2016)

Wow sag bloß CDU und SPD sind doch unterschiedliche Parteien? Das wissen die jüngeren Leute gar nicht mehr��
Nun der beliebtestehen Konservative ist ein Grüner, die erfolgreichste Sozialdemokratin ist von der CDU und die gefrusteten Linken wählen mittlerweile AFD.
Na dann auf einen lähmenden Wahlkampf den Deutschand am wenigsten braucht mit am Schluß 6 Parteien im Bundestag ��


----------



## Cliff (31 August 2016)

Heute morgen im TV:
Herr Altmeier: TTIP kommt auf jeden Fall. Das hat die Koalition so beschlossen...  (Sinngemäss)


----------



## mariob (31 August 2016)

Hi,
Siggi Pop macht doch nur Theaterdonner, er kann dann hinterher immer sagen das er dagegen war. An seinem Projekt 18 wird das hoffentlich nichts ändern.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (31 August 2016)

Wenn unsere Nachbarn westlich des Rheins auch so denken und argumentieren, dann werden es immer mehr.
Und wenn der Erzengel beim Konvent keine Zustimmung zu ceta bekommt, dann wird es doch besser.
Es war schon ein innerer Durchmarsch, als ich die Bilder sah, als in Karlsruhe die 120 t Einsprüche gegen ceta angeliefert wurden 
Heute habe ich gelesen, dass Muddi Fehler eingestanden hat, Mensch noch ist Deutschland nicht verloren.
Und wir treffen uns am 17.September in Berlin.


bike

btw: das  ceta    nur so klein steht liegt daran, , dass ich es so groß sinnvoll halte


----------



## mariob (31 August 2016)

Hi,
@bike, nur weil die Dame zur Zeit etwas auf Tauchstation ist, meiner Meinung nach auch wegen der Entwicklung mit dem bis vor kurzen besten Freund Ziegendingens ist es etwas ruhig.
Da dieser aber aufgrund der Entwicklungen wahrscheinlich zur Zeit auf der Liste der besten Freunde nach unten rutscht und damit auch die Argumentation für den Flüchtlingsdeal (ein widerwärtiger Begriff, es geht hier um Menschen) allmählich lächerlich wird muß man was tun. Oder besser nur was sagen und nichts tun. Wie immer.
Und wenn dann etwas nichssagendes gesagt wird (Was wurde denn zugegeben?) wird doch nichts besser.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2016)

Wenn man sich die mittlerweilen wenigen bekannt gewordenen Details zu den Verhandlungen anschaut, dann entdeckt man da schon ein gewisses Verhandlungsgeschick der europäischen Seite.
Bei vielen Forderungen bestand zuerst formaler Konsenz und erst bei den Details wurde die Forderungen so spezifiziert, dass die Zustimmung unterblieb. Je nach Thema hat da jedes Land so seine Handschrift hinerlassen.
Die Engländer bei den Finanzmarkt-Themen, wir Deutsche wohl beim Zugang zu öffentlichen Ausschreibungen in den USA, die Südländer vorallem bei Agrarthemen.
Das haben sich amerikanische Großkonzerne sicher ganz anders vorgestellt


----------



## mariob (19 September 2016)

Hi,
ein denkwürdiger Tag, Sigi Pop ist zwar nicht umgefallen aber der große Rest von seinem Laden. Vielleicht der Ansatz zu Projekt 8....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (20 September 2016)

Bis gestern war die SPD nur bedingt wählbar, ab gestern absolut unwählbar.
Der Erzengel hat Deutschland und die EU verkauft.
Obwohl am Samstag habe mehr als 300 000 gegen diese Politik demonstriert haben, doch mit welchem Erfolg?

Die USA hat ein Abkommen mit Kanada. Die Firmen können problemlos einen Briefkasten in Kanada aufstellen und dann direkt in Europa machen was sie wollen. 
CETA sei Dank.
Denken die "Politiker" wirklich die Bürger sind doof?

Wenn mir jemand sagt, nächstes Jahr wird ein "Wahlkampf" geführt, dann frag ich mich, sind die nur wegen gewählt werden Politiker geworden?
Ich dachte so naiv wie ich bin, die wollen etwas ändern und besser machen.

Aber der Herr Barroso hat ja auch von der Spitze der EU zu einer "kleinen" Bank gewechselt(diese wurde durch das Geld der EU vor großen Verlusten bewart). Zufall?????  
Wo landet der Erzengel, wenn er nach der nächsten Wahl, die seine Partei verliert, wenn er abdankt?


bike


----------



## Crack123 (20 September 2016)

Wenn die so weiter wurschteln ist es sowieso bald egal was irgendwer macht.

Total lächerlich was da abgeht,  scheinbar krigen die alle soviel Geld das sie vor lauter GIER und MACHTgeilheit sowieso nurnoch an sich denken...


----------



## mariob (21 September 2016)

Hi,
mal noch so als Nachtrag von Fefe:
https://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a91e628c

Gruß
Mario


----------



## TIA Portal (21 September 2016)

Wir sind selber Schuld weil viele von uns immer noch diese alten Parteien wählen die schon bei der Masseneinwanderung versagt haben und uns seit Jahren verarschen.

Ich war auch 20 Jahre ein SPD-Wähler...... nie wieder bekommen die meine Stimme


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2016)

TIA Portal schrieb:


> Wir sind selber Schuld weil viele von uns immer noch diese alten Parteien wählen die schon bei der Masseneinwanderung versagt haben und uns seit Jahren verarschen.
> 
> Ich war auch 20 Jahre ein SPD-Wähler...... nie wieder bekommen die meine Stimme



Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob deine Favoriten (Diejenigen, die deine Stimme bekommen), egal wer es ist, das Ganze wirklich besser machen.
Anspruch und Wirklichkeit liegen ja hier oft um Welten auseinander.
Viele Wähler vergessen später, die von ihnen gewählten Kollegen an ihren Aussagen und Taten zu messen. Leider hat das in meinen Augen noch keiner wirklich gut hinbekommen. Aber das ist wohl ein grundsätzliches Problem, mit dem wir uns ja alle rumschlagen müssen.


----------



## TIA Portal (22 September 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob deine Favoriten (Diejenigen, die deine Stimme bekommen), egal wer es ist, das Ganze wirklich besser machen.
> Anspruch und Wirklichkeit liegen ja hier oft um Welten auseinander.
> Viele Wähler vergessen später, die von ihnen gewählten Kollegen an ihren Aussagen und Taten zu messen. Leider hat das in meinen Augen noch keiner wirklich gut hinbekommen. Aber das ist wohl ein grundsätzliches Problem, mit dem wir uns ja alle rumschlagen müssen.



Da hast du Recht. 
Aber wenn man anderen keine Chance gibt wird man es nie erfahren ob sie es wirklich besser machen.
SPD & Co üben ja schon lange genug und von der Politik hab ich die Schnauze so voll das ich keine Worte dafür finde.

Mfg


----------



## Bapho (28 September 2016)

Also CDU/SPD/FDP können sich als Einheitspartei zusammenschließen, die hantieren seit Jahrzehnten und haben es nicht hinbekommen. Die Grünen gehen überhaupt nicht und die Linke auch nicht, völlig unsinnige und unausgegorene Forderungen, abgesehen davon würde ich dem Großteil des Personals nichtmal zutrauen meinen Hund an der Leine halten zu können. 
Was bleibt denn dann noch? Ob die AFD die Lösung ist weiß ich nicht, zur Zeit ist sie schlicht und einfach die einzige Alternative, oder wie manche sagen würden, daß kleinste Übel. Laßt sich doch mal machen, viel schlimmer kanns ja nicht werden.


----------



## mariob (28 September 2016)

Hi,
doch, es geht noch schlimmer, und das was mt der AFD kommt wird auch so. Wenn Du dich mal mit den dortigen Forderungen auseinandersetzt weißt Du wo die Reise hingeht. Im grunde wurde es nicht von den Qualitätsmedien aber in vielen Blogs schön auf den Punkt gebracht - die AFD ist der ultrarechte Flügel der CDU.
Das soll nicht heißen das ich alle anderen besser finde, ich habe lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende. Nur das dieser Schrecken auf etwas hinausläuft was eigentlich niemand haben will. Es ist die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, und das kann nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Will heißen ich gehe sowas nie absolut an sondern eher pragmatisch. Was ich wählen werde weiß ich gegenwärtig nicht. Vielleicht war ja das Ergebnis von 33 auch die Wirkung des Pragmatismus und somit eine Art Betriebsunfall .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (28 September 2016)

Solange wir so satt sind und Politik nur als Übel betrachtet wird, haben die "Politiker" freie Hand.
Liegt es nicht an den Bürgern, dies zu ändern?
Ich bekomme das K... wenn ich sehe, dass der Engel sein CETA durchpeitscht, obwohl am We davor 320000 dagegen demonstriert  haben.
Es war schon damals beim Doppelbeschluss so, es wird durchgezogen, egal wer regiert.

Aber die Alternative ist absolut keine. Da hinkt der Vergleich von Pest und Colera.
Lieber 100 Jahre Muddi oder Erzengel als der Storch oder die Petri (Wie heißt der Gruß für Angler?)


bike


----------



## Bapho (28 September 2016)

Ich glaube die Richtung wie 33 wurde schon eingeschlagen. Wenn man die Zustände damals mit heute vergleicht gibt es da durchaus Parallelen. Mir macht die AFD keine Sorgen, die sind einfach das was die CDU vor 10 Jahren war und die kommen so hoch, weil der Hosenanzug die SPD links überholt hat.
Sorgen machen mir diese sehr ambitionierten Zensurversuche und das strikte einteilen in schwarz/weiß/rechts/links. Mich erinnert das zum Teil sehr an die DDR Propaganda und den Staatsbürgerkunde Unterricht. 

Sehr bedenklich finde ich dann sowas https://gesundbleibenblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/22/21151/


----------



## mariob (28 September 2016)

Hi,
@Bike, was ich damit sagen will, mit der Wahl wird lediglich der Absturzwinkel in diese Verhältnisse bestimmt, mehr nicht. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich nur noch nicht entschieden ob der flach oder steil sein soll, im Grunde bin ich für steil.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (2 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
nicht ganz ontopic, aber auch nicht schlecht .

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ctrjr4pW8AABGdZ.jpg

Gefunden hier: https://twitter.com/spdde/status/782165662357659648:ROFLMAO:

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (24 Oktober 2016)

Es gibt doch noch Gerechtigkeit.
Die Bewohner von Belgien haben es erkannt:
Zuerst CETA dann TTIP und dann?
Herr Paul Magnette hat es in einem Interview richtig gesagt:
CETA ist der Hintereingang für Konzerne, die nicht an die Menschen sondern an den Profit denken.
TTIP durch die Hintertüre nach Europa ist das, da ja die USA ein "!tolles" Handelsabkommen mit Kanada haben.
Wer profitiert davon? Also die Menschen nicht, weder in Kanada noch in den usa.
Von Mexiko möchte ich in diesem Zusammen nicht schreiben, sonst fliegt der Rechner durchs Fenster. Ich habe dort gesehen was "Handelsabkommen verursachen z.B.  in Puebla.

Und welche Bergbauunternehmen machen weltweit die Umwelt und die Grundlage von Millionen Menschen kaputt?
Wo haben die ihre Hauptquartiere?

Ein wichtiger Schritt ist getan und der BGH hat jetzt Zeit zu entscheiden, bevor das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.
Hoffe die schlafen nicht zu lange und zu tief.


bike


----------



## mariob (24 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
@Bike, das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein :-(.

Mario


----------



## bike (25 Oktober 2016)

Mario, ich bin Programmierer, daher glaube ich zunächst alles, auch wenn ich es nicht sehe 

Komisch ist, dass nur? 300 t Mitbürger gegen CETA und TTIP demonstriert haben.
Und der Erzengel sagt das Abkommen sei im Sinn und nach dem Willen der Bewohner der BRD.
Habe ich etwas übersehen?

Beim NADO Doppelbeschluss  und den nachfolgenden Friedensdemos  zwischen  1979 und 1984? waren es viel mehr, so bis eine Million.
Aber man kann auch mit Kleinigkeiten etwas erreichen.


bike


----------



## Bapho (26 Oktober 2016)

Der blutgrätschende Buchhändlersuffkopp Schulz hat gestern irgendwo abgelassen, daß das Abkommen diese Woche auf jeden Fall durchkommt, er will ja nicht sieben Jahre Arbeit wegschmeissen. Soviel zum Demokratieverständnis.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Oktober 2016)

Glaubt ihr wirklich das sich die EU von einer Nein einer kleinen Region aufhalten lässt der es vor allem gar nicht um Ceta geht sondern um mehr Kohle ? Ihr seid so naiv......


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Oktober 2016)

Bapho schrieb:


> ... daß das Abkommen diese Woche auf jeden Fall durchkommt, er will ja nicht sieben Jahre Arbeit wegschmeissen. Soviel zum Demokratieverständnis.



Ganz allgemein: Demokratie hat auch was Mehrheiten zu tun.

Wenn jede Entscheidung durch eine kleine Minderheit blockiert 
werden kann, haben wir nur noch Stillstand.


----------



## Bits_And_More (26 Oktober 2016)

Kein schlechter Artikel zum Stand der Dinge: http://www.nzz.ch/wirtschaft/wirtschaftspolitik/ceta-und-ttip-naechster-halt-bratislava-ld.118267 

Aus meiner Sicht müsste es zu solchen Staatsverträgen eine Volksabstimmung geben oder den Vertrag zumindest dem Referendum unterstellen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2016)

Ich muss Gerhard Bäurle absolut Recht geben,

wenn jede Entscheidung durch kleine Minderheiten blockiert werden kann, dann wird irgendwann gar nichts
mehr entschieden, weil es immer jemand gibt, der dagegen ist. Ich will damit nicht ausdrücken,
dass ich für TTIP oder CETA bin.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Bits_And_More (26 Oktober 2016)

Das ist auch eines der grossen Probleme der Demokratie, die Mehrheit Entscheidet über eine Minderheit. Sprich eine Mehrheitsdiktatur. Von daher soll der Staat möglichst klein gehalten und die Selbstbestimmung gefördert werden.


----------



## Bapho (26 Oktober 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ganz allgemein: Demokratie hat auch was Mehrheiten zu tun.
> 
> Wenn jede Entscheidung durch eine kleine Minderheit blockiert
> werden kann, haben wir nur noch Stillstand.



Stimmt, aber da wir nicht die Vereinigten Staaten von Europa haben,  sollte man solche Sachen vielleicht vorher bedenken und die Staaten mit einbeziehen.


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2016)

Ob die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung in Europa fuer CETA oder TTIP ist, möchte ich bezweifeln...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Ducati,

die Frage doch auch, weiß denn die Merheit der Bevölkerung denn überhaupt, was CETA und TTIP ist und was für
Folgen diese haben können ( positive wie negative ). Wenn man in der Fußgängerzone eine Umfrage starten würde,
sagen sicherlich 75% "ja, schon mal gehört, ist neu und sch**ße". Aber mehr kommt da wohl eben nicht. Der Anteil 
an Mitbürgern, die wirklich konkret wissen, um was es geht ist denke ich weit <25%.
Aber mitentscheiden ob ja oder nein sollen dann alle dürfen
Mit Grüßen


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2016)

Das ist ja m.M. das Hauptproblem... Die Verträge sind solche Monster und tangieren so viele Bereiche, das vermutlich niemand die Folgen abschaetzen kann. Von der Intransparenz von TTIP ganz zu schweigen.
Wenn man sich das wirklich mal alles durchlesen und verstehen würde, würde vermulich jeder eine Passage finden, der er unmöglich zustimmen kann.
Gruss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2016)

Richtig,
ich weiß auch, um was es geht aber ich habe auch nicht die hunderte oder tausende Seiten Verträge durchgelesen. Und die Politik oder die Lobbyisten
erzählen natürlich auch nur von den Punkten, die die "normalen Bürger" positiv finden. Die anderen Punkte werden dann mitverkauft.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte es ja schon weiter oben mal geschrieben, über einzelne konkrete Punkte der Abkommen kann man gerne diskutieren, aber ob das gesamte Paket zustimmungswürdig ist??? Wie will ich die vielen verschiedenen Aspekte gegeneinander abwägen und mir ne Kompromissmeinung bilden???

Also Vorteil: der canadische Sportauspuff für mein Motorrad darf jetzt auch legal in Deutschland verkauft/gefahren werden, Nachteil: internationale Großkonzerne mit Zweigniederlassung in Canada können jetzt die kleine deutsche oder rumänische Kleinstadt auf Milliardenbeträge verklagen, weil sie sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen.

Wie will ich das gegeneinander abwägen???

Und über die Aussage: "Jetzt haben wir 7 Jahre verhandelt, jetzt müssen wir zustimmen" hab ich mich auch geärgert. Das hört sich nach Siemens TIA an. "Jetzt haben wir 7 Jahre Mist entwickelt, jetzt müssen wir es auf den Markt bringen, komme was wolle" Oder BER, da ist jetzt so viel Geld reingeflossen, jetzt müssen wir es bis zum bitteren Ende durchziehen, koste es, was es wolle...

Es will nie jemand ein Scheitern zugeben.

Gruß.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Oktober 2016)

Zu der Aussage "Wir haben jetzt 7 Jahre verhandelt......" kann man nur sagen:

Evtl. lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Bits_And_More (27 Oktober 2016)

Das in einem Vertrag nicht alle Punkte für beide Seiten in Ordnung sind ist ganz normal. Das ist ja bei jedem Vertrag so. Schlussendlich muss man sich die Frage stellen, ob die positiven Punkte die negativen soweit übersteigen, dass die negativen zu verkraften sind.

Das ist ja im alltäglichen Leben nichts anderes, bei einem Arbeitsvertrag verkaufe ich meine Arbeitskraft für ein Gut x, dazu noch ein paar Tage Ferien / Jahr usw. Natürlich hätte ich gerne 5 Wochen Ferien, der Arbeitgeber sieht aber nur 4 Wochen vor. Also müssen wir uns entscheiden, ob die anderen Aspekte, wie Lohn, Art der Arbeit, Team etc. diesen Aspekt überwiegen.


----------



## ducati (27 Oktober 2016)

Bits_And_More schrieb:


> Das in einem Vertrag nicht alle Punkte für beide Seiten in Ordnung sind ist ganz normal. Das ist ja bei jedem Vertrag so. Schlussendlich muss man sich die Frage stellen, ob die positiven Punkte die negativen soweit übersteigen, dass die negativen zu verkraften sind.
> 
> Das ist ja im alltäglichen Leben nichts anderes, bei einem Arbeitsvertrag verkaufe ich meine Arbeitskraft für ein Gut x, dazu noch ein paar Tage Ferien / Jahr usw. Natürlich hätte ich gerne 5 Wochen Ferien, der Arbeitgeber sieht aber nur 4 Wochen vor. Also müssen wir uns entscheiden, ob die anderen Aspekte, wie Lohn, Art der Arbeit, Team etc. diesen Aspekt überwiegen.



Bei diesem Monstervertrag mit 1000den Seiten in dem so viele grundsätzlich verschiedene Dinge geregelt werden sollen, ist das aber nicht möglich. Und ich glaube nicht das selbst die Politiker die komplette Tragweite überschauen (ich kenne einige  )

Und nebenbei war der Hauptkritikpunkt bei TTIP ja, das nix öffentlich war und somit niemand wusste, was die dort überhaupt verhandel...

Gruß.


----------



## mariob (27 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
@Delta Mike Dingens, das heißt aber nicht das die gegenwärtigen europäischen Entscheidungsträger wissen was diese zwei Begriffe bedeuten.
In meinen Augen wissen die nur eines: Die haben zuwenig Geld und müssen dafür 48 Stunden am Tag arbeiten.
Ich werde demnächst mal einen Spendenaufruf starten für die armen hungernden Politiker.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Oktober 2016)

http://www.n-tv.de/newsletter/break...egionen-article18946861.html?ts=1477563378262


Was für eine Überraschung ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO


----------



## mariob (27 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
mal sehen was bike dazu schreibt...... Sorry.

Gruß
Mario


----------

